# Electric Eel model CT or Ridgid K-40



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Anyone have any experience with the Electric Eel model CT or ridgid K-40? They look very similar. 
Any likes or dislikes about them?
I've used the K-40 several years ago and didn't care for it. Has it been improved upon since then?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Not sure.....had a K40 years ago then bought a k39af and sold the K40. Then got a K50 and took the k39af off the van and it sits in the garage. Save your time and effort and just get the k50.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks. The K-50 wouldn't do it for me. I have the small Gorlitz which I like, but pulling it out of the drain and having it splatter creates more cleanup time. Assuming the k-50 would be the same. I liked the the fully encased trunk of the k-40 but didn't care for the lack of power it had. If I could connect that trunk to my Gorlitz I'd be happy. On the Ridgid site, it says "NEW" under the k-40, so I'm guessing there's been some improvements to it.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

You have no idea what you're missing. The open wind cable cleans a 2" so well that jetting really isn't needed. As for splatter, you just gotta know a few tricks but once you know them, there is no splatter.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

I hate my K-40. Then again I suck at drain cleaning. The sleeve keeps coming out of the clamp so I gorilla glued it.

I had a K-50 when I was in MD. I liked that one better


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I have a k-40B and live it. I don't bother with the guide hose with the autofeed. The house has the same feed as the k-45 pistol rod.

The Eel has a variable speed control which I like the idea of, I have yet to try it.

These machines are only good for lab, bathtub and utility sinks. Kitchen drains and such you will want to use the next larger machine to do a proper job.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

SewerRatz said:


> I have a k-40B and live it. I don't bother with the guide hose with the autofeed. The house has the same feed as the k-45 pistol rod. The Eel has a variable speed control which I like the idea of, I have yet to try it. These machines are only good for lab, bathtub and utility sinks. Kitchen drains and such you will want to use the next larger machine to do a proper job.


Never thought of taking off the hose. I'll give it a try


----------



## NORTHSTAR (Sep 16, 2010)

K50. Does everything my mainline machine doesnt. Love my k50:thumbsup: even does tubs with ease. Has an attachable drum 25' of hollow core 5/16" for tubs and lavs. All other drains get the 5/8" sections.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hearing what these sectionals are doing is tempting but I can't seem to pull the trigger.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Sectional all the way


----------



## Ruudplumber (Feb 21, 2011)

have the eel ct.... little learning curve but prefer the old marco hand tape


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I have a Model CT also, wouldn't recomend it, limited on what it can do. I'd get a Pistol Rodder over the Model CT or K40. Even then don't get used much. I use the Model N or K50 most of the time, and also the the K60.


----------

